# Socionics Online Hangout #2 - Socionics Vs. MBTI



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

Announcing the next session of the Socionics Online Hangout! The topic will be centered around Socionics vs. MBTI.

Date: June 13th, 10:00PM UTC +1 (4:00PM ET)

We will be using Google Plus for this so be sure to have a camera and microphone at the ready if you dare!

Here is the link to the host's feed:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/104428890836055994453

...and finally, a link to the event on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/471926016226846/472048556214592/?notif_t=plan_mall_activity


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

UPDATE!

In 56 minutes, from this post, the disscussion will begin so if you are interested, please click the first link from above when the time comes near!


----------

